# Sage Barista Express grinder use.



## RobbieL (May 13, 2020)

I have had a Barista Express for a few years now which I must admit Isn't used daily. Occasionally for a quick coffee I use an Aeropress and have a small hand grinder for that purpose. However due to shoulder injury using the hand grinder can be quite painful. Is is safe to use the Sage occasionally as a grinder on its own. I don't leave the water tank filled when not in use, but I don't know if there is a safe setting that will let me put a hand full of beans in the hopper to grind. Or is buying a separate grinder the best idea.


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

I have the pro and use it with just the beans I need For each shot I weight out 19g and grind. I have not had any problemsI don't clean it out as I use it daily (I do however clean it out on my cleaning routine, once a week or when I change to different beans) so no stale coffee grind will be left but if you don't use it daily It would need more frequent clean out. I don't see it being a problem to find the right setting with some trail and error.


----------



## RobbieL (May 13, 2020)

I think the main worry is turning it on without water so that I can use it as a grinder for the Aeropress. Not sure if the electronics sense the lack of water and therefore dont turn the boiler on. I dont want to find out the hard way.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

RobbieL said:


> I think the main worry is turning it on without water so that I can use it as a grinder for the Aeropress. Not sure if the electronics sense the lack of water and therefore dont turn the boiler on. I dont want to find out the hard way.


 I Think you will struggle to get the grind out of your sage machine to suit the Aeropress , it designed as an espresso grinder with very fine grind, Aeropress needs a more medium grind.


----------



## RobbieL (May 13, 2020)

I will probably opt for a separate grinder, something small that can be tucked away.


----------

